# Backyard: if there was one tree you could buy, which one and why



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Backyard: if there was one tree you could by, which one and why*

Ca Privet only gets about 20' & blooms in the summer when most trees are finished. They have purple seeds on them right now in my neighborhood. Grows like a weed easy to start.
The Bee Bee tree also blooms in the summer. Might get to tall?

My why on choosing them is the bloom time, & that the bees really work them.
If you didn't have the height restriction I'd add some winter blooming eucalyptus.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Backyard: if there was one tree you could by, which one and why*

I would recommend a BeeBee tree, it stays small and is in bloom after a most of the flow is drawing down in Menlo Park. Also rare and special in your area. Luckily for you there is a very honest supplier for these trees close to you, check out this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271389-Adopt-a-BeeBee-Tree-Whip/page2


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Backyard: if there was one tree you could by, which one and why*

How about a dwarf variety fruit tree?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Backyard: if there was one tree you could by, which one and why*

There are lots of great trees out there. I haven't bought a single plant for our yard in 10+years that wasn't a good bee plant. BUT, what you should do is some homework... find a tree that blooms during a dearth in your area. Adding a crabapple in an area dense with crabapples, well it's a great bee tree but if you want to help the colonies out (and have denser foraging and viewing), pick something hardy that meets a forage need in your locale. The easy way is to wait until a dearth, and then go to the tree center and see what has tons of bees on it .


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Backyard: if there was one tree you could by, which one and why*



Ben Brewcat said:


> The easy way is to wait until a dearth, and then go to the tree center and see what has tons of bees on it .


Haha I do that, easy way to determine which plant to buy!


----------



## gunho23 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Backyard: if there was one tree you could by, which one and why*

I'm curious about peppermint peach trees....lots of flowers and blooms twice a year.


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Backyard: if there was one tree you could by, which one and why*

Hazel nut trees. they max out at about 20 feet,flower early spring (mine are getting ready to flower now) and the nuts are awesome in the fall.


----------

